# low storage?!!



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

I seem to have lost space on my Kindle Fire. For the last few weeks it is saying low storage and not downloading new books. I only use it as an ereader. The apps are what came on it new. I had about 800 books. Deleted over 200 and every doc it had and it still says low storage. Help!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been years since I had a Fire ... have you done a complete restart? That's the only thing I can think of off hand.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmm - there is a place on the newer Fires where you can check what is actually taking up your storage space.  I don't have mine with me right now, but I'll grab it at lunchtime and look.
Ann is right though - if you haven't restarted it in a while, go ahead and do that.  It may help.  I've also turned off most of the automatic updates so things aren't constantly downloading and updating.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Ann, I don't think I've done a complete restart in awhile. Thanks
Andra, I will play with it and see what it shows on it. I'll check for the automatic updates too. Thanks.


----------

